# Would you consider some of this old fluff canon?



## man54 (Mar 21, 2011)

Would you consider old fluff from non gw sources canon?

some examples

Challenge Game Development Workshop Magazine

http://www.rpgnow.com/advanced_sear...ption=1&search_in_author=1&search_in_artist=1

Dragon Magazine 

http://pen-paper.net/rpgdb.php?op=showarticleline&gamelineid=621

quick summaries of Warhammer 40k material

*could be canon*

Dragon Magazine #149 *Orcs in Space -* Campaign Plots*

The Lost Legion. *TheEyes of Fire Space Marine Chapter, were sent to the planet Niederlage to find out why the planet is no longer communicating with the Imperium. When they got there they were ambushed and almost completely destroyed by Tyranid hive fleets (except for two marines, left behind on their chapter homeworld recovering from injuries). Determined them to be lost and the area under Tyranid control, the Imperium has decide not to send more forces. The two marines however have petitioned the Imperium for volunteers to see if any of their brethren remain. 

Challenge GDW #42 *The Inquisitor Viest* - Choose your own adventure type mission

Inquisitor Viest is sent to the hiveworld of Karl by Gammera Fox Master of the Inquisition in pursuit of Tech-priest Golan. Golan is wanted for releasing a genocidal virus bomb on the planet Rakal and is believed to be possessed by a demon.

Challenge GDW #44 *'Ot Spug, Grub!* - mini campaign

The small unimportant border world of Groork II has become the target of an Orc invasion. It's up to the Space Sharks space marines to come to their aid. Space Shark forces are one small destroyer and three companies under the command of Captain Valarius.

Challenge GDW #41 *Iceriver Guards Chapter* - Chapter overview

Space Marine Chapter located on the planet New Coventry, which few in the Imperium have heard of. It's described as a cross between extreme arctic wilderness, and a death world. Their chapter headquarters is located on the sole island of the planet.

*Not canon though they could be changed to fit*

Challenge GDW #47* Eye for an Eye* - Rouge Trader Scenario

Before the Horus Heresy the Emperor's Eyes space marines were created and tasked with guarding the Eye of Terror from their homeworld of Ocula. When the Heresy began the legion's leader Brother-Commander Phesarius sided with Horus, who he had served under for several campaigns, agaist the Emperor. He welcomed Horus emissaries with welcome arms and was inducted in to their Chaos cult. Seeing this Cheif Librarian Arkan gathered the marines still loyal to the Emperor and attacked. When the battle was done Phesarius had escaped with the marines still loyal to Horus into the Eye of Terror. 

Centuries later, the loyal space marines still retain the Emperor's Eyes name, but many call themselves the Watchful Eye chapter as penance. The space marines still under the command of Phesarius, and now turned to chaos, call themselves the Eyes of Doom. The scenario takes place on an asteroid field in the Almedan system, where Watchful Eye marines land to attack the Eyes of Doom marines, after seeing their ship on an asteroid.

Challenge GDW #36 *Sunstroke* - mini campaign

The planet Lukaas (population 3.2 billion) is home to a small scientific outpost built by the ancient Slann. Ten days ago unidentified ship landed near the outpost and placed a forcefield over a small area before leaving. A week later the Lukaas's sun has suddenly flared raising the temperature on the planet. Cracking the forcefield a Slann teleporter is discovered and Tech-priests concluded it has something to do with sun flaring. If something isn't done soon the population on the planet will die. 

Seeing this a small force of female space marines called the Little Sisters of Purification, along with two Tech-priests are sent into the teleporter to find the what is causing the problem and try to fix it. The teleporter sends them to a experimental station within the sun's atmosphere, where the station is being taken apart by a large number of Jokaeros. Led by Shk'leen, a space vampire disguised as a Jokaero, they are tearing the station apart in order to build a spaceship to leave the system.

Challenge GDW #37 *Undead Space Marines* - Scenarios

Basically Space Marines turned in to robots by the Emperor. Supposedly the most advanced Space Marines, they were cold and calculating and were fitted with the most advanced weaponry the Imperium had to offer. Included with this was a small mechanical device that was inserted into the space marines brain. It augmented their strength by drawing psychic power from the Emperor. 

With their enhancements they no longer needed to eat or breathe, but it had the side affect of rotting their skin, so they no longer looked human; and more like robot skeletons. Some say it rotted their humanity with it. 
Before the Heresy they were sent to the borders of the Imperium and were tasked with expanding the Emperor's area of control. Eventually they traveled so far into space they were unable to return. Worn down and with depleted numbers, they built crypts for themselves and entered a kind of hibernation.

Recently, the have begun to awaken and have begun to return to the Imperium. Filled with hatred they seek new flesh to create new Undead space marines to fill their depleted ranks. The scenario have the Undead marines awakening and attacking Space Marines, Orks and Eldar.


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

Would I consider non-GW fluff as canon?

No. The whole point of 'canon' is that it is from an accepted official source.


----------

